# Puppy biting...HELP!!



## Coopermama

I'm not sure if this is normal retriever puppy biting or more aggressive behaviour but after tonight I am very concerned. We are waiting to hear back from a local trainer to come to our house but in the meantime I am worried. Our pup who is almost 12 weeks old is very mouthy as you have all described but when told no or we yell OUCH he will not stop and has snapped at the kids (11 & 9)and myself and has bit my son once on the hand. Tonight my daughter tried to put him in his crate for a timeout(he always seem to calm when she picks him up) he turned and bit her on the face.
I am so upset about this and concerned for my children who are my first concern always. It isn't teeth marks but a 1/2 scrape-like but broke the skin on her face which scared me to death. Please, please offer any advice. We usually try the ignore or water spray in his face but that just seems to rile him up more. If we turn our back he just tries to bite the back of our legs. We love him as a family member already but I just don't know....thanks in advance.


----------



## Daisy n Me

Hi... I can relate.... You should do a search back for some of my posts!

One thing you can try is a can filled with pennies. Just give a quick shake and say 'no bite'. Puppies definitely have their rougher moments. If your pup is going after the kids you might want to keep him on a leash to keep him near you in the house, just so that you have control over him. Feel free to message me anytime about this kind of thing if you need support!


----------



## Celeigh

You are doing the right thing calling the trainer, but please don't worry that you have an aggressive puppy. I PROMISE you I had all the same concerns you share and was convinced I got the only mean golden ever born. He is such a complete sweetheart and it's been 14 weeks. Oh what a difference 14 weeks makes!!! Really, it is typical behavior at least in my limited experience. Someone here once described it as a cycle that builds, builds, builds until they are crazed and biting, then crash and snooze, then wake and start all over again. It absolutely will get better. He is just getting over-stimulated and doesn't know what to do with that information except use his teeth to communicate. Fergus bit me in the rear when I would turn around. He pulled my pants down. He growled in this super fierce way. I was black, blue, green, yellow, red, scratched, bleeding, punctured.... But once I understood when he was starting to get over-stimulated, I learned to crate him before it reached the crisis point. And it got better. Lots better.

I'm sure he didn't mean to bite your daughter's face - he probably was squirming at being picked up when he didn't want to be and flailed around teeth first.

Just repeat, it will improve, it will improve, it will improve. If you are truly worried about your kids, I would suggest not really letting them handle the puppy except when he's at his calmest. And also to play with him, but not in a way that gets him into a frenzy. He's still an animal and they don't think like we do. He's used to playing with puppies with thick skin and fur to protect them.

Good luck and please come here when you get frustrated - we've been there and understand.


----------



## Lucky's mom

The only way my kid's could handle Lucky when he was that age was when they had treats in their hands giving commands. Lucky stopped biting only when we had treats. These retrievers just aren't always the cuddly, licky little pups that other breeds might be. They are naturally and reactively mouthy, and have razor sharp baby teeth ..

Lucky was like your puppy....the "ouch" or "yelp" was useless. Made him bite harder. Training him bite inhibition using treats really helpped though. Here is a site that helped me much.....

http://www.jersey.net/~mountaindog/berner1/bitestop.htm

With gentle and consistant correction at about 14 weeks you'll see a big difference. 

Take heart...it will be worth it.


----------



## maiapup

Realize that yelling (not saying you did) or high voices, hand movements, etc. will just make the puppy more excitable. Please don't have the kids put the puppy in the crate when he is in this state. An adult should take care of things when the puppy is in a high arousal state.


----------



## Coopermama

Thanks for the tips, they are helpful and reassuring. I usually do not have the kids put him in the crate but my daughter did it while I was cooking supper. I will definately take the advice of having him leashed inside for the next while and see if that helps.
Thanks so much again for your helpfulness...this forum is gREAT!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

I think there is something about that 3-4 month stage where they really start to "feel their oats" and think they are the big cheese. 
Like children they get overtired too and that can bring the devil out in them.

Even Griff growled at me once when I was taking a rawhide away from him at this stage and I thought "Oh boy - did I make a mistake getting this pup?". 

Somehow it does turn around - just watch the kids with the pup - if you can't watch them 100% crate or gate off the pup until you can. I still do not let my 6 year old play with Griff unsupervised. My oldest is 16 and he can play with Griff somewhat unsupervised - but I still peek when they are outside to make sure Griff doesn't get over excited.

I do have a question - are you getting a growl first and then a bite or is it just puppy grabbing?


----------



## BeauShel

It will get better but just takes lots of practice and consistency. I would also suggest alittle more exercise. I dont know how much he is getting but I noticed a big difference with bama on the days he got more exercise. Less biting and jumping and less wild puppy behavior. I say it the like a toddler that is overtired and just becomes cranky and over the top. 
Good luck and I hope your daughter is ok and not scared of him now.


----------



## Bogart'sMom

I used a lot of Bitterapple spray on my hands on the leash when Bogart was a puppy. He was a mouthy dog also. When he didn't want to do something like leave the room when guest were over for dinner that didn't care for dogs close by while eating he'd throw himself on the ground and played dead dog (very embarrissing:bowl It is a good idea that your bring in a trainer to show you the do's and don'ts for sure since he needs training and you need to be shown what to do when he behaves this way.
All the best,


----------



## Ljilly28

Teaching the alternative behavoir of licking is something that works for me: No Bite, Kiss Kiss. My vet taught me that teaching"Kiss" is easy with a little peanut butter or yogurt. When the puppy licks, label the behaior for him-"kiss". Then you can tell him "Kiss" when he is biting, and it gives him an alternative to keep his l;ttle mouth busy. I do think the whole cujo phase is normal, and not always aggression.


----------



## Coopermama

Thanks to all the great advice. Griffyn's Mom....Most of the time he just turns and snaps without a growl or any notice. The only time I have really heard him growl is when he needs to go outside and is standing at the front door waiting for me to walk down to him.
We had a call back from the trainer this morning and will meet with myself and Cooper and the kids on Thursday night on a one-to-one basis for about an hour. He seems very knowledgeable and trains without treats or choke collar. I'll keep you all updated on our progress. I am feeling better about this today and sure it will all work out. Great advice from everyone!


----------



## Brady's mom

We are dealing with biting as well--you've received lots of good advice here so I won't repeat it. What I will add is that we too have used a spray bottle, and I find that a squirt on the tush works much better than in the face. The squirt distracts him and he has to turn around and see why his bottom is wet. Spraying in the face just keeps his face aimed at you.


----------



## Coopermama

Just wanted to give everyone an update on our 1-1 with the trainer. First of all he was awesome and gave the kids and I great hands on ideas and within 5 minutes had Cooper sitting beside him nicely (not jumping or knawing away at us!!). Since last night and after purchasing a much lighter leash Cooper has been so much better. The trainer is very similar to Cesar Milan in teachings and taught us more about how dogs perceive the world and how we adapt our training so he'll understand. Cooper was so funny there wandering around sniffing and the minute the trainer yelled "Cooper, come" in his excited, happy voice..........bamm Cooper came running! It was a beautiful sight!
Just wanted to thank everyone for all the great advice and glad we sought out this avenue. Now we look foward to puppy classes at 6 months. He said he does start them at 4 months but believes the information we got from him in the 1 1/2 hrs. there should take us to that point. We can also call him any time before then if we have any specific concerns.
The kids also commented on how much fun it was and are sooo happy to hear we have such a good puppy.........who knew?!?!
Hears to much happier days with our Coopster(nicknames for him have gone completely out of control, lol)
Lee


----------



## BeauShel

Great news about Cooper. He sounds like he is a real smart boy and is working out alot better with the family. Way to go little man. Keep it up. And from the pictures that your mom posted, you are a real cutie.


----------



## goldenoz

*Another Cooper!!!*

Hi there!

Was just passing through and noticed your dog called Cooper. I am getting a new golden pup in 3 weeks and i decided on Cooper as a name a few weeks ago!! Its not a common name here in Australia so i was pleased to see your Cooper here!! Good luck with the training.

James


----------



## Coopermama

Congrats on your new pup and great name!
You must be getting really excited...we were for two weeks before and my kids could hardly contain themselves. Good luck waiting for your new little guy.
Lee


----------



## norabrown

My Samson is so mellow and gentle, but at the same age as your dog, he would jump at my hands and bite them when we were walking in the yard, in the house, etc. I tried the yip sound, scolding, etc, and everything I tried seemed to encourage him all the more. He would get more excited and more aggressive.

I began putting him into a sit or a down when he began acting like this. By engaging him in something else, he seemed to change gears. (Of course, I don't have any young children to worry about). 

I also want to say, he only did this to me. Not my husband and not my sons. It seemed to me that when he did this, I would get excited and my voice pitch would go up. Plus I was not tough enough with him. Both of which seemed to get him more excited too and he thought he could get away with bossing me around. I began using a much deeper voice with him and he responded very well to that.

Also....I just think as he matured, he stopped doing it. He's only 11 months, but by 4 months he had become very calm and well behaved. (Delilah on the other hand is 7 months and still and handful). LOL


----------



## norabrown

Lee,

I just read your update. I'm so glad the trainer was so helpful. Please keep us up to date on how Cooper is doing and how your at home training is going.


----------



## hurleypup

Our trainer told us to hold the muzzle shut with one hand and lightly pinch the back of the neck (where their mom would pick them up) and hold tightly until the puppy calms down. He will whine and wiggle, but will eventually calm down. We have done this and it seems to be working.


----------



## Adriennelane

Daisy n Me said:


> Hi... I can relate.... You should do a search back for some of my posts!
> 
> One thing you can try is a can filled with pennies. Just give a quick shake and say 'no bite'. Puppies definitely have their rougher moments. If your pup is going after the kids you might want to keep him on a leash to keep him near you in the house, just so that you have control over him. Feel free to message me anytime about this kind of thing if you need support!


So I tried the coins in the can thing last night on Lucy to try and curb her jumping, she _liked_ it.


----------



## Celeigh

Adriennelane said:


> So I tried the coins in the can thing last night on Lucy to try and curb her jumping, she _liked_ it.


Fergus likes it too! :doh:


----------



## Adriennelane

Celeigh said:


> Fergus likes it too! :doh:


I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Coffee'sDad

Let Cooper socialize with other dogs as much as possible. Find a dog park if you can and let him play with others. Even if he gets rough, he'll learn how to gauge his bite so it isn't too hard. Other dogs will really let him know. If he really acts up, "submit" him. put him on his side and hold him down by the scruff of the neck and hind legs until he gives up. Dogs do this in nature and will totally submit to a more dominant dog. Once they have submitted, they have essentially given up their life to the mercy of the dominant dog; who once this point is made goes on to something else. The younger the better and reserve it for the worst conduct. I don't mean to sound like a know-it-all; but these things have worked for me. Good luck!

dg


----------



## Coopermama

Thanks Coffee's Dad.....I appreciate any advice!
We are actually using similar techniques when he starts to get out of control and for almost a week now he hardly even tried to "JAWS" us. He seems to be going for his toys much more and of course we are offering them to him constantly.
We are looking forward to the dog park however he is only 12 weeks and doesn't get his last shots for almost a month so we have to hold out till then (parvo, etc). In the meantime he has played with a couple of friends dogs at our house and theirs and learns alot from them as you said.
I think we are over the hump! He seems to be listening now as we are working on down and stay. He sits great but the stay is a work in progress!


----------



## Coffee'sDad

Wonderful! Keep those treats handy. I found some peanutbutter flavored cereal pops that don't have much sugar, and if he acquires a taste for Cheerios you'll be all set! Saw him in the snow with the kids, and although I hate cold weather, I almost bundled up for the fun!!!!


----------



## GableRocks

*Help Coopermama!*

Your post is a godsend! Our Golden Retriever, Gable, just turned 12 weeks today and we've been having the exact same problem you guys have had!  Can you kindly describe the method you've been using when he starts play-biting hard?

He hasn't finished his booster shots either so we can't have bring him anywhere just yet. Please help...we're desperate. We know he's a sweet, good dog...we just need to know how to stop him from biting.

Thanks so much!


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Here are a few of my favorite links about teaching a pup bite inhibition:

http://www.samsmiles.org/biting.html

http://www.westieclubamerica.com/behavior/nipsandbites.html

http://www.jersey.net/~mountaindog/berner1/bitestop.htm


----------



## Coopermama

Just wanted to bump this thread up as I have seen a few other posts on biting and needing help. All the adivce I recieved was great and very useful. Cooper is now 17 weeks and a beautiful dog. He hardly jumps up anymore and has finally learned bite inhibition. He just doesn't seem to be the same pup I wrote about almost two months ago. I just wanted to give some other people hope out there that were dealing with the same issues that it does get a whole lot better with work and consistency.
My family just returned from a trip to Florida yesterday and Cooper was so excited to see us he could hardly contain himself...not to mention us too! 
We have started taking walks down the road and visiting with other dogs now that he has finished all his shots. He has been a wonderful addition to our family 
Now we just need to work on him sleeping past 6:00 am!!
I will post new pics of him after I finish downloading all the Disney ones....aghh lots of work ahead.
Take care all,
Lee


----------



## Beth&Boone

*biting*

i am having the same problem with my 12 week old puppy boone! sometimes hes just so cuddly and cute but then he gets hyper and starts biting me! when i say "no" or "ouch" firmly he seems to think that we are now playing a game and starts growling and biting even harder! hes made lots of holes in my pants and shirts already. thank you for that advice about the pop can and coins. i will have to try it! hopefully it helps!


----------



## fancyface

Try mixing vinegar in the water as well....they don't like the taste:no:


----------



## Copper-Canyon

I read your post and can totally relate. Our puppy is the same. Did things improve for you?


----------



## twillobee

The "ouch & yelping" doesn't work. It just seems to wind him up more. I've tried carrying toys to give him something else to bite. Mine is 9 weeks old. I'll try the peanut butter bit to see how that works. 

Reading old posts to see if I can get suggestions since never had one this mouthy.


----------



## Scezy

I have read so many things about biting pups, Lola is nearing 15 weeks and still no sign of her getting any better.
She is fine when there is a treat involved and when she just opens her eyes, she is so lovely but I'm very concerned at the moment.
Tried a couple of links in this post but are dead and still got a couple to read.
At the moment she seems to spend more time in her crate than out, I know this isn't going to help but it is sometimes the only way.
She is having puppy classes at the moment and we mentioned this in the first lesson last week but never really got an answer,I can't afford to have someone round on a one to one.
I have tried holding her down until she submits this was a waste of time, it just made her worse.
Tried holding her mussel but this made her nasty and me a little guilty,I have not tried a shake can or spray or anything on my hands other than peanut butter whilst saying gentle, which works whilst it's on there. But how much peanut butter can she have.
I'm going to buy her a wobble kong to try and keep her busy, I'm afraid of giving her to much exercise in a day so she only goes off leash once a day for about 30-40 mins is this enough? I don't want to do her any damage. How much do you people give your dogs at this age?
I also have problems with her settling other than in her crate any info on this would be much appreciated I know she needs to be tired but she just gets nasty then ends up in crate, yet again.
Also I need some advice on what she can chew at this age as I need something that will keep her happy for a long time, so she can sit in room and chew it. I've been told that she shouldn't have rawhide yet as too young and could choke on it and it can be sharp.
Regards. Scezy


----------



## AngieAvenue

Logan used to mouth a lot as a pup. It was so frustrating that we couldn't just enjoy our puppy without those little razor blade teeth making an appearance. It gets better! 

One thing we did that helped was get some bitter apple spray (used for spraying on items that you don't want him to chew) and sprayed it on our hands. It was gross. Soon after he realized that nipping at our hands was not ok and he was deterred. 

There is lots of great advice here, but you need to see what fits your dog and family. I would also incorporate some prevention if you're worried for your kids. Make it a rule that the kids don't pick up the puppy, keep things more structured. 

I'm also a big fan of leashing in the house - it makes a big difference at that age!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

twillobee said:


> The "ouch & yelping" doesn't work. It just seems to wind him up more. I've tried carrying toys to give him something else to bite. Mine is 9 weeks old. I'll try the peanut butter bit to see how that works.
> 
> Reading old posts to see if I can get suggestions since never had one this mouthy.


When he gets a little older, it will work better. Right now he's too young to be sensitive to how you feel, but sooner or later he'll figure things out, and he won't want to hurt you. Actually sticking alternatives into his mouth works.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Scezy said:


> I have read so many things about biting pups, Lola is nearing 15 weeks and still no sign of her getting any better.
> She is fine when there is a treat involved and when she just opens her eyes, she is so lovely but I'm very concerned at the moment.
> Tried a couple of links in this post but are dead and still got a couple to read.
> At the moment she seems to spend more time in her crate than out, I know this isn't going to help but it is sometimes the only way.
> She is having puppy classes at the moment and we mentioned this in the first lesson last week but never really got an answer,I can't afford to have someone round on a one to one.
> I have tried holding her down until she submits this was a waste of time, it just made her worse.
> Tried holding her mussel but this made her nasty and me a little guilty,I have not tried a shake can or spray or anything on my hands other than peanut butter whilst saying gentle, which works whilst it's on there. But how much peanut butter can she have.
> I'm going to buy her a wobble kong to try and keep her busy, I'm afraid of giving her to much exercise in a day so she only goes off leash once a day for about 30-40 mins is this enough? I don't want to do her any damage. How much do you people give your dogs at this age?
> I also have problems with her settling other than in her crate any info on this would be much appreciated I know she needs to be tired but she just gets nasty then ends up in crate, yet again.
> Also I need some advice on what she can chew at this age as I need something that will keep her happy for a long time, so she can sit in room and chew it. I've been told that she shouldn't have rawhide yet as too young and could choke on it and it can be sharp.
> Regards. Scezy


This really won't last forever. 

She'll enjoy the wobbler kong with her meals in it. 

You're right, you can only give so much peanut butter. I wouldn't give very much because fatty foods are addictive and if given in excess, they can lead to pancreatitis.

I also wouldn't ever give her rawhide to chew. It can be dangerous if she swallows it when you're not watching, and it swells up once it's inside her. I don't know what is available besides rawhide where you live, but I would not give rawhide.

Do you have meat-flavored nylon bones available? Some dogs like to chew those. We give ours bully sticks and medium, not hard, split elk antlers. You can also give her marrow bones from the butcher. You can scrape out some of the marrow, because it's very fatty.

Here is a good tutorial for teaching her to settle on a mat. It uses a clicker, but you can also say Yes! instead of clicking.


----------



## Scezy

Thanks for your reply I'm in the middle of ordering her a kong wobbler. I be carefull with the amount of peanut butter she has, we have tried the nylabone but not sure what or if they were flavoured,I'll check.
Been looking at the antlers but not made my mind up yet whether to order some and the video is great, I'm going to start on that as soon as I have time.
Regards. Scezy


----------

